
Gravity hasn’t killed Schrödinger’s cat - lisper
http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2015/06/no-gravity-hasnt-killed-schrodingers-cat.html
======
gluelogic
Woah! The author, Sabine Hossenfelder... I subscribed to her on YouTube
because she writes some awesome songs. Didn't know about her blog. Check it
out!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUE9E1MxY2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUE9E1MxY2I)

~~~
DonGateley
That's great. I've followed her blog for a long time for her physics and her
humor about it but never had a clue she was a YouTube personality and
performer as well. A whole new Bee dimension (or 11) is revealed!

She recently shifted her physics research focus and I'm dying to see what she
comes up with and her way of telling it.

------
backtoyoujim
I thought this was known that the cat came back the very next day.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETCusT5kNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETCusT5kNM)

